# rhom variants



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i have what i think is a gold diamond rhom but i don't know the collection point so i wont bother posting a photo yet. my question is what determines if its a "diamond" or not. is it just a name given to shiny rhoms or is it an actual trait at certain collection points?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Many people call their rhom a diamond when it has spakles on his scales...


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Many people call their rhom a diamond when it has spakles on his scales...


yeah thats what i thought. but is there a true diamond rhom?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

''Diamond'' rhom is not a scientific name... so there is no true diamond rhom.

A rhombeus of any kind is a true rhombeus.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

where is da picture, man~~


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

diamonds should have larger scales that are much more shiny and when they are young, they tend to have a lot more spotting than the usual rhoms. the scales can appear silver, grey, blue/purple, and yellow/gold. you can call it whatever you want, it is still a rhom.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yanfloist said:


> diamonds should have larger scales that are much more shiny and when they are young, they tend to have a lot more spotting than the usual rhoms. the scales can appear silver, grey, blue/purple, and yellow/gold. you can call it whatever you want, it is still a rhom.


a rhom is a rhom. Common names mean nothing since they vary so much. Diamond usually refers to rhoms with gilttery scales. They sometimes have some specific collection points (not sure exact locations), but im sure "diamond rhom" was just created to add more appeal to a fish with gilttery scales. Either way its still a rhom. IMO peruvian (or vinny) common rhoms look much meaner and darker then diamond rhoms (blue diamond look cool though, but i still think a 12" peruvian rhom would be cooler)


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> diamonds should have larger scales that are much more shiny and when they are young, they tend to have a lot more spotting than the usual rhoms. the scales can appear silver, grey, blue/purple, and yellow/gold. you can call it whatever you want, it is still a rhom.


a rhom is a rhom. Common names mean nothing since they vary so much. Diamond usually refers to rhoms with gilttery scales. They sometimes have some specific collection points (not sure exact locations), but im sure "diamond rhom" was just created to add more appeal to a fish with gilttery scales. Either way its still a rhom. IMO peruvian (or vinny) common rhoms look much meaner and darker then diamond rhoms (blue diamond look cool though, but i still think a 12" peruvian rhom would be cooler)
[/quote]
haha i knew that saying would come about eventually. thats what i thought but i wanted to be sure. thats exactly why i didnt post a picture. thanks for helping me clear that up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

there are more true diamonds that come from specific locations, however most common diamonds probablly are just normal rhoms with shinyier scales.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> there are more true diamonds that come from specific locations, however most common diamonds probablly are just normal rhoms with shinyier scales.


i'll post a picture of mine eventually. it looks exactly like the one blue flame has, except mines a little bigger with red eyes.


----------

